# 1959 Les Paul Build



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

There is a guitar builder from Israel by the name of Preeb. He builds Fender and Gibson replica's which are true to the original '50s specs. He even hand builds his own pickups, to get every detail precisely correct. IMO, the man is a genius. Since so many of you are Les Paul lovers, I thought you might enjoy this build as much as I am:

www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/194271-1959-les-paul-build.html

This is like an incredible seminar, filled with fascinating historical details, as well as specs, etc.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

thanks for posting.. i always forget about that forum but there's some great builds on there


----------

